# Mercedes SE280 3.5 Cabrio 1968 - Full Detail



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Mercedes SE280 3.5 Cabrio de 1968 for a full detail but the priority of the work was the paint , the car was fully restored but heavily hacked by some
"artist"...

The interior suffered an almost fully leather job and some bits was restored by us.

In the sun we all can see the poor finish for such a nice car , the owner told us that this car was owned by cher in Hawai...


































Quando chegou ás nossas instalações.










Seats removal for some mine leather restore.










The 5050 pic of a demo we did sometime ago and it was "almost" there.










Starting the detail and the normal before and after



































5050



























Front










































Door


















Trunk


























Lettering removed for...


























...a perfect finish allroundl.










Rear lights with a almost perfect finish but they weren´t that "good" to be polished hard , never the less the result was much better.


















Paint corrected and ready for final wash and parts install.


















Exaust


















Interior done and installed










Final pics of paint correction.


































Show off with Zaino Z2 Pro and Swissvax Crystal Rock as protection , and let roll the pictures 











































































In the Sun...






























































































































































Regards

Rui


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Perfection, what else?

AWESOME!


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Such a beautifull car broght to perfection by you!
Congratulation!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

dsms said:


> Perfection, what else?
> 
> AWESOME!


Thanks Dave :thumb:



DAREM said:


> Such a beautifull car broght to perfection by you!
> Congratulation!


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Brilliant work mate :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

mike swell said:


> Brilliant work mate :thumb:


Thanks Mike :thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Stunning work on a stunning car :thumb:


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

Cracking detail there. I love old merc's, 300sl yes please.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

ArcticVXR said:


> Stunning work on a stunning car :thumb:





Mgs Detail said:


> Cracking detail there. I love old merc's, 300sl yes please.


Thanks , next post it´s a 280SL


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

That is one Beautiful car....just stunning, amazing work too buddy


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

GrahamKendall said:


> That is one Beautiful car....just stunning, amazing work too buddy


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Great fan of your work! (And the cars you work on )

Keep it up!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Wax-IT.be said:


> Great fan of your work! (And the cars you work on )
> 
> Keep it up!


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

That is superb :thumb: I always enjoy seeing old cars being brought back to their former glory.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

BareFacedGeek said:


> That is superb :thumb: I always enjoy seeing old cars being brought back to their former glory.


I agree and there are soo many of them needing detailing :thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Great work on a great car.
Congratulations


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Kotsos said:


> Great work on a great car.
> Congratulations


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Globy (May 9, 2011)

Nice,nice,nice!!
Fantastic job, and a great car!
I have one also but the 4 door, 280SE, completly original!needs you hand on it....


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Globy said:


> Nice,nice,nice!!
> Fantastic job, and a great car!
> I have one also but the 4 door, 280SE, completly original!needs you hand on it....


Thanks , its a nice car :thumb:


----------



## rdig1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

I love this Mercs and then touch by you its a special car!! Continue Racer you make really good works


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

rdig1984 said:


> I love this Mercs and then touch by you its a special car!! Continue Racer you make really good works





tonyy said:


> Amazing..


Thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DMH-01 said:


> Great work there.


Thanks


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow!

Jeremy Clarkson:
"And I don´t even like the word awesome - it is far too american, but this car is simply awesome!"

Your detail is simply awesome!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Simply gorgeous :argie:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Posambique said:


> Wow!
> 
> Jeremy Clarkson:
> "And I don´t even like the word awesome - it is far too american, but this car is simply awesome!"
> ...





stargazer said:


> Simply gorgeous :argie:


Thank you all :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Superb work and awesome shine!!! :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

One work, Excellent:thumb:

Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> One work, Excellent:thumb:
> 
> Mario


Thanks mario , where have you been man....? :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Thanks mario , where have you been man....? :thumb:


I am getting ready to leave for Italy next week and will stay there for two weeks and return to Melbourne on the 18th of October .

Pity I don't have time to pay a visit in Portugal 

Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> I am getting ready to leave for Italy next week and will stay there for two weeks and return to Melbourne on the 18th of October .
> 
> Pity I don't have time to pay a visit in Portugal
> 
> Mario


You are always running from Portugal .
If you have some time come here , good voyage to Italy :thumb:

ps: going to maranello , sant'agata bolognese or San Cesario Sul Panaro for a super detail ???


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> You are always running from Portugal .
> If you have some time come here , good voyage to Italy :thumb:
> 
> ps: going to maranello , sant'agata bolognese or San Cesario Sul Panaro for a super detail ???


*Not really Rui , just have to settle some family issues !
I won't be able to make it this time , but I promise, next time I plan my trip to Europe I will give you a call and we can catch up.

Good luck with that super detail you lucky :devil::wave::detailer:
Be aware Italians are extra fussy take it from me I'm Italian :wave::thumb:

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Not really Rui , just have to settle some family issues !
> I won't be able to make it this time , but I promise, next time I plan my trip to Europe I will give you a call and we can catch up.
> 
> Good luck with that super detail you lucky :devil::wave::detailer:
> ...


Ok Mario i understand :thumb:

Sorry for my bad english , but the Super Detail i was asking for you


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Stunning !


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Must of been a joy! Awesome!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Auto Detox said:


> Stunning !





Keith_sir said:


> Must of been a joy! Awesome!


:thumb:


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

uhm... that's just porn... like looking under some girls skirt


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Rui, your attention to detail is amazing, such a wonderfull old classic too :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

cheffi said:


> uhm... that's just porn... like looking under some girls skirt


LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL , yeah it´s my new trend right now ....:lol::lol::lol::lol:



ITHAQVA said:


> Rui, your attention to detail is amazing, such a wonderfull old classic too :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Stunning! I love all the work you do restoring these old girls! Very nice!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

type[r]+ said:


> Stunning! I love all the work you do restoring these old girls! Very nice!


Its a pleasure to see the end result :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice mate


----------



## m4drx (Aug 14, 2011)

WOW! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Showshine said:


> Very nice mate





m4drx said:


> WOW! :thumb:


:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Superb.What a beautiful looking car.


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome job. Another master piece on an old classic


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

PugIain said:


> Superb.What a beautiful looking car.





Bowler said:


> Awesome job. Another master piece on an old classic


Thank you guys very much for your kind feedback. :thumb:


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

beautiful car


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

TOMMY_RS said:


> beautiful car


Next one it´s a 300 SL from 1957 ( can´t confirm the exact year but it´s almost there  )


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Simply stunning :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DMS said:


> Simply stunning :thumb:


Funny the old cars when are detailed look a million times better than the new ones :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I am going out on a limb here, that is one of THE best details I have ever seen. The level of attention you have paid and not even documented is amazing.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

JJ_ said:


> I am going out on a limb here, that is one of THE best details I have ever seen. The level of attention you have paid and not even documented is amazing.


Very kind :thumb:


----------

